# Using an older bow



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

10 years ago I was heavily bow hunting with a used Mathews Z Max. It worked great for me and I was very comfortable shooting it. I’ve taken several deer with it and always cleaned and maintained it as best I could without putting it thru much field abuse. It’s been in the case now for 7+ years been unused. I think that bow came out in the late 90s. 

My main concern is safety. I’m not nearly as knowledgeable with archery equipment as I am with guns or fishing equipment. Can well maintained bows be used and handed down like guns? I’ve never felt the need to have the latest and greatest. But I do want to be safe and of course, put some meat in the freezer. Not afraid to get something newer, but is it necessary? Anyone else use their older bows?


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think the question is how long do the fiberglass limbs and strings last for...i do not know, but still using a switchback xt, and I will not buy another, love it and it is nearly a decade old now! Someone will know more...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea...I would just make sure you buy some string wax and wax the string before you start using it again...I have a Matthews FX that is about 16 years old that still works fine


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Steelheader88 said:


> I think the question is how long do the fiberglass limbs and strings last for...i do not know, but still using a switchback xt, and I will not buy another, love it and it is nearly a decade old now! Someone will know more...


Your point is well said to make my question a little more specific. The xt is more of a parallel limb design vs 9Left's FX and my Z Max with a more curved characteristic in it's riser and limb design. Maybe I'll need to make a trip to Fin Feather Fur and have someone with more experience do a little "tune up". A new string all together may not be such a horrible idea. But I'd also like an inspection on the limbs as I wouldn't know what to look for other than the obvious.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

1MoreKast said:


> Your point is well said to make my question a little more specific. The xt is more of a parallel limb design vs 9Left's FX and my Z Max with a more curved characteristic in it's riser and limb design. Maybe I'll need to make a trip to Fin Feather Fur and have someone with more experience do a little "tune up". A new string all together may not be such a horrible idea. But I'd also like an inspection on the limbs as I wouldn't know what to look for other than the obvious.


Put a new string and cable on it and check the cam bearings for wear. Look for hairline cracks or feathering on the limbs near the cams. Usually cracks in limbs start around the cut out area of the limb near the cams and axles. Probably all you will need is a new string and cable to be good for a while.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Still shooting My Mathews MQ32 I got in 1999 or 2000 . Take the bow to a reputable bow shop and have it checked over and your smart by thinking this now and not in October ! Im with steelheader88 love my old bow and matter of fact that's what I shot that Elk with in my avatar . Tried a few of the Newer ones but always went back to the 32 . Sounds like your confident and shoot well with this bow and that's the key .


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I have a much older Jennings 4 pulley compound bow with the real thick and heavy laminated wood. I've had this bow since the 70's. I took it to the bow shop at Vances for a tune-up/ look over. The ol boy changed the string and gave it a bit of lube in strategic places. He said the cable looked good. I also had him replace the vanes on 1/2 dozen arrows due to dry rot.
My baby is just like new. He asked me if it was for sale and I replied, not at this time. He said that it's a sought after bow. I asked why? He said because it's a very forgiving bow. I said, you mean to tell me after all this time it's not just my ability?
No comment.
Let the expert give her the once over. Or, as a wise man once told me, give the dough to the baker.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

You guys are great. Thank you! Looking forward to the upcoming season and wanted to get a jump start on things as Outwest noted. That's a healthy looking Elk!

Nice to hear the older equipment remains in the arsenal. I'm a firm believer in if you take care of things, they last


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

0utwest said:


> Still shooting My Mathews MQ32 I got in 1999 or 2000 . Take the bow to a reputable bow shop and have it checked over and your smart by thinking this now and not in October ! Im with steelheader88 love my old bow and matter of fact that's what I shot that Elk with in my avatar . Tried a few of the Newer ones but always went back to the 32 . Sounds like your confident and shoot well with this bow and that's the key .


This !


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I shoot an 03 Hoyt Ultratec. Have zero interest in over paying for a new bow.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a switchback xt ,, and just had the string replaced at McCormick's in Ashland... very knowledgable archery shop ,, I'm in Parma and take the ride to get it done right ,, just my opinion... love my bow


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

mmtchell said:


> I have a switchback xt ,, and just had the string replaced at McCormick's in Ashland... very knowledgable archery shop ,, I'm in Parma and take the ride to get it done right ,, just my opinion... love my bow


I was just out that way this past weekend. Had I of known I would have stopped in. Thanks for the suggestion...I'll have to check it out. Ashland isn't a terrible drive. I'm in Columbia Station so just maybe out an hour or so. Thanks man.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

1MoreKast said:


> Your point is well said to make my question a little more specific. The xt is more of a parallel limb design vs 9Left's FX and my Z Max with a more curved characteristic in it's riser and limb design. Maybe I'll need to make a trip to Fin Feather Fur and have someone with more experience do a little "tune up". A new string all together may not be such a horrible idea. But I'd also like an inspection on the limbs as I wouldn't know what to look for other than the obvious.


This would be my best suggestion, take it to someone that can look at it and know what they are doing. Last thing you want is that string breaking or the limbs shattering on you at full draw!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

There's only one degree of dead and if you put an arrow in the right spot it's not going to matter if your bow is new or old, top of the line or something that's a bit more modest or even how fast it is. Arrow placement is the key to success.
As others have said I'd get new strings and cables just due to their age.
Good luck this season.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mmtchell said:


> I have a switchback xt ,, and just had the string replaced at McCormick's in Ashland... very knowledgable archery shop ,, I'm in Parma and take the ride to get it done right ,, just my opinion... love my bow





1MoreKast said:


> I was just out that way this past weekend. Had I of known I would have stopped in. Thanks for the suggestion...I'll have to check it out. Ashland isn't a terrible drive. I'm in Columbia Station so just maybe out an hour or so. Thanks man.


FWIW, the bow techs at FFF have been through Mathews tech training. When the Boardman store opened I took my Outback in for a new string and cable. The guy did a righteous job and handed me back a perfect bow!

BTW, I started with a Z-Max as well.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I second McCormick's. It's an hour drive for me but he is the only guy now I'll let touch my bow on anything I can't do. And that bow will kill em just as dead as a bow from the 70s or a bow from 2019 even (if it is a Mathews) Put it where it needs to be and you have a dead animal. Simple as that


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Waiting here in the stand. One last go before the smoke pole comes out tomorrow but the old thing is doing fine. Just wanted to show the update.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Good luck on sticking one!


----------



## JIMSWHIM (Aug 20, 2007)

I am still shooting a 40 year old Jennings Super T 2 ! Every other year a new string and every 5 years new cables.I just keep it clean and well lubricated.The quietest bow I have ever heard .Not the fastest bow out there but 0 to 30 yards I can hit a Gatorade cap every time.Many whitetails taken and many stories to tell since I am almost 61 !


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Great looking bow 1morecast. I have been shooting a 2001 Hoyt Defiant since I bought it off the rack that year. Great to hear other guys doing the same. Every few years I get the big itch to drop the $$$ and go brand new but have not been able too for some reason.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

3 dog Ed said:


> Great looking bow 1morecast. I have been shooting a 2001 Hoyt Defiant since I bought it off the rack that year. Great to hear other guys doing the same. Every few years I get the big itch to drop the $$$ and go brand new but have not been able too for some reason.


I think the same. I just can’t justify it when I can shoot consistently and comfortably with what I already have.


----------

